# wanted - Look elle small, or XS 585



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

wanted - Look elle small, or XS 585 - new or used


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

excelsports.com still has the 2008 585 ultra in an XS for a good deal. and they have 2009 585 Elle in XS.


----------

